# Need help id'ing cichlid!



## Gatorsfishchannel (Jan 31, 2012)

http://i631.photobucket.com/albums/uu32/aaronparsley/0f6debb5.jpg

Theres the link to the photo what kind is it?


----------



## Summer (Oct 3, 2011)

I think it may be a Sciaenochromis fryeri but it's hard to tell for sure from the picture, and because I have not kept any cichlids. This page should help you make a positive id on him

Electric Blue Hap, Sciaenochromis fryeri


----------



## Gatorsfishchannel (Jan 31, 2012)

Summer said:


> I think it may be a Sciaenochromis fryeri but it's hard to tell for sure from the picture, and because I have not kept any cichlids. This page should help you make a positive id on him
> 
> Electric Blue Hap, Sciaenochromis fryeri


thats definetly not it but thanks for trying to help know any body that can help??


----------



## Gatorsfishchannel (Jan 31, 2012)

a2d36c37.jpg picture by aaronparsley - Photobucket

another picture


----------



## RonB (Nov 7, 2011)

First picture I was thinking cobalt blue zebra. But looking at the second picture not sure.


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

I am 100% sure that it is an electric yellow peacock. I have kept several of these over the years. Go to Aquarium Fish: Tropical Freshwater Fish and Saltwater Fish for Home Aquariums go to african cichlids and then click and yellow peacock and you will find a pick of a fish that is almost identical to yours.


----------



## utrose (Jan 19, 2012)

Sorry, I was wrong about the photo on liveaquaria. Their fish has an abnormal amount of yellow on him. Just google juvenile yellow peacock cichlid and you'll get the correct ID on your fish.


----------



## zephspacer (Jul 29, 2011)

its not a peacock. I own alot of peacocks, it doesnt even have the body shape of one. To me it looks like a tanganykan cichlid. looks to be also an african river cichlid. Its not a malawi or victorian for sure.


----------



## grant48 (Sep 18, 2011)

I started keeping lake malawi cichlids a couple of months ago and the first one I bought was a Pseudotropheus sp. "Acei". it looks very much the picture you posted.

Here is a link that may be of use:

Species Profiles -- Cichlid-Forum

Hope you manage to get the proper ID !


----------

